# Vismaad 2012 Film - Bhai Subeg Singh Shahbaz Singh



## SikhiStore (Aug 1, 2012)

Vismaad, who are the producers of the great animated Sikh films like Sahibzade and Bhai Taru Singh have now released BHAI SUBEG SINGH SHAHBAZ SINGH. They have been carrying out theatrical showing for a few months, and now their DVD is finally available to the Worldwide Sangat.

Show Vismaad your support to allow them to carry on with the great seva by getting their latest film. Only buy the orginal DVDs and please do not copy/pirate.

*What is it about?*
http://www.sikhiwiki.org/index.php/Bhai_Subeg_Singh

*Where can I get it from?*
http://www.sikhistore.com/products/dvds/bhai-subeg-singh-shahbaz-singh-animated-film/

*Official Trailer:*
http://youtu.be/6AhnwQVbjmI


----------

